# Looking for long term car rental



## leon4247 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi!

If you have a car that you can rent me for 3 months please let me know.

May be you know somebody who can rent it if he/she doesn’t use it.

3 months from early September.

Many thanks!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

leon4247 said:


> Hi!
> 
> If you have a car that you can rent me for 3 months please let me know.
> 
> ...


No problem. Would you like to borrow my house, wallet and wife too? 

Perhaps a rental company can assist you.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> No problem. Would you like to borrow my house, wallet and wife too?
> 
> Perhaps a rental company can assist you.
> 
> Pete


It all depends on the size of the wallet


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> It all depends on the size of the wallet


Shrinking daily.

Unlike my wife.



Pete


----------



## leon4247 (Feb 19, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> No problem. Would you like to borrow my house, wallet and wife too?
> 
> Perhaps a rental company can assist you.
> 
> Pete


I’m well aware about rental companies.

However, they’re not interested in long-term rentals for more than 1 month.

For instance, Russians rent out they private cars just 10 euro per day that of course is much more interesting than in rental companies.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeas I am sure that the "Rent a Wreck" concept could be interesting also in Cyprus. In Tenerife there is more then on company that rent out cars that is not good enough for the rental companies but still very good cars


Anders


----------



## leon4247 (Feb 19, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Yeas I am sure that the "Rent a Wreck" concept could be interesting also in Cyprus. In Tenerife there is more then on company that rent out cars that is not good enough for the rental companies but still very good cars
> 
> 
> Anders


That is an interesting idea.

I'll try to find out about such approach in Cyprus

Thank you Anders


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

leon4247 said:


> Hi!
> 
> If you have a car that you can rent me for 3 months please let me know.
> 
> ...


There is a New car dealer in Limassol called Andy's that rents out used cars my friend rented one for 4 months.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

PeteandSylv said:


> Shrinking daily.
> 
> Unlike my wife.
> 
> ...


Very brave!


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

I am sure Andys has been around since at least 1968. What is news to me, most welcome if true, is that they rent out their second hand cars.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mikehump3 said:


> I am sure Andys has been around since at least 1968. What is news to me, most welcome if true, is that they rent out their second hand cars.


Lets hope if they do they are in better condition than some of the second hand cars that they sell


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Same in UK Veronica. At least there is a very wide choice of car hire establishments in Cyprus. I am tempted to advise new arrivals, settlement or tourist, to get a Hoppa type bus from the airport and then to visit the various hire establishments in the principle towns. 

Despite in depth Internet searching I never find anything quite as cheap as on the spot in the showroom. Moreover, taking insurance excess policies ensures that you do not require extras when hiring.

Of course, many will require the convenience of hiring at the airport


----------

